
New York City is now giving 3 free meals per day to anyone and everyone - chirau
https://www.schools.nyc.gov/freemeals
======
m463
EDIT: wait, there's another thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22769263](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22769263)

amazing.

"No one will be turned away at any time"

"No registration or ID required"

This doesn't let policy get in the way of the reality of a pandemic.

